# Myrtle Beach, SC



## nonac (Jun 28, 2014)

Since there has been a few travel questions of late, I thought I would throw mine in there. I'm headed to Myrtle Beach, SC in a couple weeks. Suggestions on photo opportunities in the area that I should not miss? I like shooting landscape, macro, and wildlife. Thanks.


----------



## nonac (Jun 29, 2014)

Wow, this was really helpful.


----------

